# Looking for witnesses of bike accident on Peak to Peak Friday



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

Rich Miles (YMCA downtown member) was in an extremely severe bicycle
accident on Friday on peak to peak. Many broken bones, lung punctured.
Operation is today. Vehicle that caused it left scene. Sue Ann Miles
wants to get postings on all bicycle club websites. There were
witnesses on bikes. In panic at time Sue Ann did not get names. Please
help her. Please email her for details. Her e-mail is
[email protected]

If you know anything about the accident please contact Sue Ann Miles.

http://303cycling.com/Bicycle-Accident-on-the-Peak-to-Peak


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

so I read that Mr. Miles is off the respirator and recovering, I hope that's correct. Has there been any clarification if there was an automobile involved, seems like some confusion regarding that?
Has the the victim talked about what happened yet?


----------

